# proper way to install ice - water shield on roofs



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

They are all right.......

I&W goes over the drip edge when metal fascia and soffit are applied. If it is wood, it goes under the drip edge. I have run into this once, and applied the I&W under the gutter guard and on top of the drip edge because it had metal soffit and fascia.

I thought that the gutter guards were "supposed" to keep debris out "forever". Myself I think the gutter guards are worthless. JMO

It's no one's fault directly. It sounds like each person tried to do their job correctly. Why not cut the I&W to remove the guards, clean them out, apply I&W, then put them back on.

I agree with your roofer because water can back up under the shingles easily with gutter guards, especially with ice.


----------

